# Where to live?



## NicoleR

Hello! I realize this is a completely subjective questions, and each area (as with anywhere else in the world) will have its pros and cons... I am a speech therapist in the US, currently in the process of obtaining reciprocal licensure in Australia, and am looking at various cities to see which would be the best match for me. As a current Floridian, I love warm weather, and would love to be somewhere warm. A native New Yorker, I also would appreciate somewhere that has a thriving arts scene. I am not really a bar or club person, so a hopping nightlife is definitely not a priority. Cost of living is also a deciding factor. From what I've read online, it seems like Adelaide offers cheaper rent, but energy/utility costs are quite high. Any advice on where to find information comparing various cities would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## rofnac25

Seeing as you're from Florida and having experienced it for myself I would most definately say Queensland is a similar weather climate (a little hotter maybe - and a little more humid)

But... if you're looking for the arts and culture I couldnt recommend Melbourne enough. Also the un-official food capital of Australia - which being a New Yorker I'm sure you can appreciate.

Adelaide is ... meh. There are nicer cities in Australia - Melbourne, Perth, Sydney, Cairns to name a few. Rent is expensive wherever you go - as are utilities.


----------



## koalabeard

I suggest Melbourne, since everywhere is expensive...


----------



## rajurengith

rofnac25 said:


> Seeing as you're from Florida and having experienced it for myself I would most definately say Queensland is a similar weather climate (a little hotter maybe - and a little more humid)
> 
> But... if you're looking for the arts and culture I couldnt recommend Melbourne enough. Also the un-official food capital of Australia - which being a New Yorker I'm sure you can appreciate.
> 
> Adelaide is ... meh. There are nicer cities in Australia - Melbourne, Perth, Sydney, Cairns to name a few. Rent is expensive wherever you go - as are utilities.


Hi...which city among more cheap and reliable and also good for new immigrants?


----------



## nemesis

Tasmania i guess. Housing is much lower there but consumption cost would be higher


----------



## Dexter

If you want warm weather and more chances for work look around Brisbane/Gold Coast/Sunshine Coast. If you want a larger city, try Sydney. Melbourne is colder and weather is not that good.


----------



## rajurengith

Thank you very much nemesis and texter...


----------



## oompaloompa

Depends on what yr main priorities r, really.
Best for job opportunities - Sydney
Best for warm weather - Queensland/Northern Territory
Best for quiet life - Tasmania/South Australia
Best for arts - Melbourne
Worst for cold weather - Melbourne/Tasmania


----------



## nemesis

oompaloompa said:


> Depends on what yr main priorities r, really.
> Best for job opportunities - Sydney
> Best for warm weather - Queensland/Northern Territory
> Best for quiet life - Tasmania/South Australia
> Best for arts - Melbourne
> Worst for cold weather - Melbourne/Tasmania


How bout Perth??Best for dirt....mining, haha


----------



## rajurengith

oompaloompa said:


> Depends on what yr main priorities r, really.
> Best for job opportunities - Sydney
> Best for warm weather - Queensland/Northern Territory
> Best for quiet life - Tasmania/South Australia
> Best for arts - Melbourne
> Worst for cold weather - Melbourne/Tasmania


What about western australia?not mentioned on it?


----------



## onederland

If you're into culture and the arts, I would definitely recommend Fremantle in WA. However, the rentals there are quite expensive. It's a lovely coastal town and is bussling (but not too much) during the day with street acts, lots of buskers and great restaurants/bars. At night it comes alive. There's a lot of live music and fun to be had. It's also right on the coast with nearby great beaches and not too hot. The 'Fremantle Doctor' comes in the afternoon. It's a nice coastal breeze. Cools you down on the hot days.


----------



## nemesis

I think the rental is going up drastically in recent years. Even in bad suburb as well. Housing price is skyrocketing!
Well, just hoping to own a place of my own in 2 years time


----------

